# Firestone Bicycles



## robhac

I am new to this forum but i am looking for any information on firestone bicycles.
When i was about 13 or so my dad gave me a new orange firestone bike i don't remember to much about it i don,t know the model i know that it was in the 60,s 
i belive it was 26 inches bright orange and had chrome fenders it had a big white seat.I think that it had a spring loaded carrier on the back fender. 
I am very interested in any information,like the make or model any pictures.
I don't know if it was even made buy firestone or just sold in there stores.
I would very much like to owen one again some day.
If you have any information please email me at (firearmstoragesolutions@hotmail.com


----------



## kunzog

Your Firestone may have been made by Monark, Columbia, Huffy or others. I have seen some Monarks painted orange .                                             Do a search here:     http://www.nostalgic.net/


----------



## militarymonark

something like this or simular


----------



## hoof

militarymonark said:


> something like this or simular





I have a bike exactly like this (minus the rack) and have been trying to gather info, what can you tell me about it?
Thanks,
CHAZ


----------



## JR'S MONARK

I was going to say it sounds like a Firestone 500... But was it a Middleweight?  But if the was 13 in the 60's it wasn't a Monark Built Firestone... I'm thinking it may even be a lightweight with one of those college book holders... AMF built maybe?


----------



## Biggd4355e

*1965 firestone bike*

I got a firestone bike similar to the one pictured but mine was gold metalflake and the light fixture was a little different. I would still like to find one to this day.


----------



## pedal alley

i use to have a Firestone 500/2 that was built by Huffy.i let Willie Wonka have it. i have a middie
Firestone built by Rollfast.


----------



## partsguy

I think Firestones are like Western Flyers, they were made by a few different manufacturers.


----------



## DonChristie

I got one. The model is a 'Deluxe Warrior' by Firestone.


----------



## Pinche

I hade a Firestone Challenger but it was a twin bar instead of the cantilever style frame.


----------



## Debora68

Firestone's were the same as Monark's, 1950's balloon tire bikes. Firestone had a model called the "Super Cruiser", I think. It was the same as the Monark Super Deluxe. There is a pic of one in the book "evolution of the Bicycle vol 2" Page 101. which is readily available and an excellent resource for old bike pics.If ya need parts for one of these, PM me, I may be able to help.


----------



## Santee

I have a Firestone and it says Firestone Cruiser on the headbadge. The seatpost is like only 1/2 inch thick. And it is skip tooth New Departure Coaster brake. The seat post seems awful close to the handlebar post. I want to bend the seat post back  to stretch it out a little. It is a beast!!!


----------



## jeffm

*1958 firestone 500*

not as nice as bike pictured, but still nice bike any idea of value


----------



## jericed

*Hi. I have a Firestone bike like the one you described. I have a picture of it.*




 This bike is for sale.


----------



## haree

Its all depend on the tires which increase or decrease the speed of bicycle and make it Firestone.
Looking for the bicycle which could I ride on hills.


----------

